# Baby Cockatiel vomiting



## shay0602 (Sep 11, 2018)

Helpp!! My birds egg hatched and the chick is 3 weeks old and I started syringe feeding it. It's crop is semi empty but it's not begging for food. The parents rejected it and it only begs for food when near them I tried giving it formula but it never makes the begging sound or when you feed it. It even threw up the formula and I don't know what to do. I'm having money issues so I cant afford the vet atm. Someone please help I don't want it do die!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The baby doesn't understand what you are trying to do, so it will be hard to feed it in the beginning. If it is healthy, it will start to beg once it understands that you are giving it food. If the baby is actually sick then it might not be interested in eating at all.


----------



## shay0602 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Bump on baby cockatiels neck*

PLEASE HELP! This morning I seen a bump on my baby cockatiels neck. His crop and neck looks fully red and I didnt feed it cause i didnt want it getting worse he makes noise when I touch his wing or crop and i cant afford the vet right now! Someone please help. Hes been sleeping alot and hasn't even preened himself he does walk around but he keeps on closing his eyes and his neck is still red with the bump on both sides


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like your baby needs vet attention asap, some vets do a part-pay arrangement where you can pay off the bill, please consider this!


----------

